# Completely lost my appetite for food ....



## Scrumpyjack65 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi, I have Type 1 Diabetes and have lived with it for the past 40 years.  I use a Medtronic pump and CGM.  One of my biggest problems right now is that Im just not interested in eating, not just carbs, but anything.  On a good day I can manage one, sometimes two meals a day but no more.  Has anyone else had the same thing?  Not sure how to fix it really?  Dare I say it if you're not hungry there's no real point in eating ... help is required ...


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi Scrumpyjack65. Sometimes I only eat two meals a day  - can't face breakfast  - but will have brunch then an evening meal  - I don't snack as often during daytime hours but do tend to have a snack between evening meal & bedtime - usually almond nuts or a protein bar. If I'm not hungry for a proper evening meal I will have something light - ie 2 boiled eggs or poached egg on a slice of toasted bergen S&L.
WL


----------



## Ditto (Apr 24, 2017)

This is not something I have a problem with!  Food addict here. The only time it happened to me was when I had a 'bug' and couldn't eat a thing for about four days. Mum says I knew you were really ill when you couldn't eat.  It's a horrible feeling, I hope you are soon over it. Small and tasty is the way to go I feel, to tempt yourself. Or maybe something like Complan so that at least you are getting some nourishment? That's what I've been giving my son who's proper crook and has been for ages. He can eat but it just all comes back up again.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm never hungry, haven't had a hunger pang since the 1950s.

You have to find a happy medium that keeps you healthy plus you AND your diabetes happy as Larry  - and there's only YOU that can find it for you.  Think mine is smallish meals but at regularish intervals.  (How annoying, I hate anything so regular !) 

If you aren't healthy because you aren't eating enough - and I went through a phase of this, had a mental breakdown, went off eating - anything, just like you - and when my head started to recover my tummy didn't want to.   Saw my sis for the first time in over 10 years - they emigrated to Oz - and after about a week she just picked up the dinner plates one day and said as she walked away 'Strikes me you're just not eating enough, Jen'   We didn't need to discuss it, she was just saying.  I knew she was right.  So - I consciously MADE myself have one more forkful or bite when I felt stuffed.

I could do with eating a forkful less with every meal now, because all the bad habits that caused me to put on 3 stone decades ago have returned.  Oh I'll just have one slice of pork pie, a few  crisps, one biscuit .... the pork pie disappears and the whole tube of Pringles and the entire packet of biscuits - and we'll treat ourselves to a nice cream cake with our cuppa this afternoon .......


----------



## Scrumpyjack65 (Apr 24, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Hi Scrumpyjack65. Sometimes I only eat two meals a day  - can't face breakfast  - but will have brunch then an evening meal  - I don't snack as often during daytime hours but do tend to have a snack between evening meal & bedtime - usually almond nuts or a protein bar. If I'm not hungry for a proper evening meal I will have something light - ie 2 boiled eggs or poached egg on a slice of toasted bergen S&L.
> WL


Hi, thanks for your response, feel ok now then based on what you've said, appreciate your time on this ...


----------



## Scrumpyjack65 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ditto said:


> This is not something I have a problem with!  Food addict here. The only time it happened to me was when I had a 'bug' and couldn't eat a thing for about four days. Mum says I knew you were really ill when you couldn't eat.  It's a horrible feeling, I hope you are soon over it. Small and tasty is the way to go I feel, to tempt yourself. Or maybe something like Complan so that at least you are getting some nourishment? That's what I've been giving my son who's proper crook and has been for ages. He can eat but it just all comes back up again.


HI, thanks for taking the time to write.  I have to say not eating on a regular basis has become a bit of a thing now, but am ok about it, didnt know there were other people who felt the same although not you on the occasion.  Im up pretty early in the morning, around 5.30/6am, well I think its early and cant face any kind of food until at least 8.30am, but then certainly dont want lunch and cant just about manage supper if I really try.  To me, eating is then all about testing and checking blood sugars, am I up or am I down or on the way up or down and what do I want?  Cant be bothered quite honestly ... good idea, but Complan is full of sugars I imagine and as a person with Type 1 that aint going to work.  It will sort itself out Im sure one day ...


----------



## Scrumpyjack65 (Apr 24, 2017)

trophywench said:


> I'm never hungry, haven't had a hunger pang since the 1950s.
> 
> You have to find a happy medium that keeps you healthy plus you AND your diabetes happy as Larry  - and there's only YOU that can find it for you.  Think mine is smallish meals but at regularish intervals.  (How annoying, I hate anything so regular !)
> 
> ...


HI, thanks for responding.  so so interesting we all have different eating habits etc ... I have put on weight unfortunately since I married and its jolly hard to lose it and suspect this is at the back of my mind, but Im just not tempted .... hoping to work a compromise out soon as my husband is getting fed up of us ordering food as we did last week and I just cant eat it as the plates are massive in my view of food ... no thanks, would rather go hungry ... a new week and all that, perhaps my view will be different this week ....


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 24, 2017)

trophywench said:


> I'm never hungry, haven't had a hunger pang since the 1950s.
> 
> You have to find a happy medium that keeps you healthy plus you AND your diabetes happy as Larry  - and there's only YOU that can find it for you.  Think mine is smallish meals but at regularish intervals.  (How annoying, I hate anything so regular !)
> 
> ...


....I was about to post here but just spilt a hot drink over my lap ....will get back to you


----------



## trophywench (Apr 24, 2017)

I find 'regular meals' annoying because of having to 'eat to the insulin' because it's like going backwards and against the principles of DAFNE.  It's like opting for the Insight pump - why? - because I HATE and LOATHE filling syringes - even though I don't actually find it a problem I've done it so very many times in the past but when I originally swapped to a pump and had the Combo - it brought the whole miserable business of glass syringes, blunt needles and pee testing back to me - and until then I'd quite happily used a syringe occasionally whilst on MDI - can't be specific now why, but I always had an open packet of em 'around' to fall back on, 'just in case'.

I would say that although I say I'm better when eat 3 meals - several times a week lunch is a couple of crispbreads with a bit of protein, and it's perfectly sufficient - but today - I'd had no brekkie then really really fancied a fried egg sandwich - so I had one of them for lunch instead. Really enjoyed it. 

I think unless your health and temper are suffering, there's absolutely no need whatever to eat more than you really want to.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 24, 2017)

wirralass said:


> ....I was about to post here but just spilt a hot drink over my lap ....will get back to you



You alright WL ?


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 25, 2017)

trophywench said:


> You alright WL ?


Yes thanks Jenny - sorry didnt get back to you  - no burns but it was somewhat hhhhottt! I've now forgotten what I was going to post so will sleep on it and post again!
Thanks.
WL


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 29, 2017)

Scrumpyjack65 said:


> Hi, I have Type 1 Diabetes and have lived with it for the past 40 years.  I use a Medtronic pump and CGM.  One of my biggest problems right now is that Im just not interested in eating, not just carbs, but anything.  On a good day I can manage one, sometimes two meals a day but no more.  Has anyone else had the same thing?  Not sure how to fix it really?  Dare I say it if you're not hungry there's no real point in eating ... help is required ...


Hi Scrupyjack when I was in my youth (glass syringe days) I used to have fixed amount of insulin a day. Therefore 50g of carb every meal. Not variable like today. My poor mother could NOT get the carbs in to me & I was sick of eating. I used to drink 6pts of milk a day. I have never liked sweet stuff from when I was diagnosed when I was 3 in the sixties. I know what you mean !


----------



## Scrumpyjack65 (May 1, 2017)

trophywench said:


> I find 'regular meals' annoying because of having to 'eat to the insulin' because it's like going backwards and against the principles of DAFNE.  It's like opting for the Insight pump - why? - because I HATE and LOATHE filling syringes - even though I don't actually find it a problem I've done it so very many times in the past but when I originally swapped to a pump and had the Combo - it brought the whole miserable business of glass syringes, blunt needles and pee testing back to me - and until then I'd quite happily used a syringe occasionally whilst on MDI - can't be specific now why, but I always had an open packet of em 'around' to fall back on, 'just in case'.
> 
> I would say that although I say I'm better when eat 3 meals - several times a week lunch is a couple of crispbreads with a bit of protein, and it's perfectly sufficient - but today - I'd had no brekkie then really really fancied a fried egg sandwich - so I had one of them for lunch instead. Really enjoyed it.
> 
> I think unless your health and temper are suffering, there's absolutely no need whatever to eat more than you really want to.


HI Trophywench, I was just re-reading your response again and glad to hear that others like you are pretty flexible with your food intake as well.  I can just about manage two meals a day but as you say its the regularity that winds me up !! Your friend egg sandwich sounds good, you must have read my mind, no breakfast this am but definitely time for something now


----------



## trophywench (May 1, 2017)

Scrumpyjack65 said:


> HI Trophywench, I was just re-reading your response again and glad to hear that others like you are pretty flexible with your food intake as well.  I can just about manage two meals a day but as you say its the regularity that winds me up !! Your friend egg sandwich sounds good, you must have read my mind, no breakfast this am but definitely time for something now



..... and I do also fry one side (the side facing the egg) of the bottom slice.  My bad LOL - but we do use rapeseed oil LOL


----------

